# Problem with Tascam Porta05 Ministudio



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

I have a Tascam Porta05 Ministudio that seems to be suffering from the ever common problem of the tape transport system not wanting to play or record. Yet it does everything else and operates normally as per expectation. I understand from other people that have had the same problem that it is either the belts or the tape sensors. To my eyes the belts look and operate just fine. Everything is turning and nothing is slipping. I would have to venture a guess and say that the problem is the tape sensors but I wouldn't know where to begin to troubleshoot that issue. What I can tell you is that the transport system is not spooling the tape from the reel to the other when play/record is pressed. The sub-system that would bring the cog against the spindle to drive it does not engage or even attempt to engage. It appears to be intact, just locked, perhaps electronically by the tape sensors. 

Anybody out there had to overcome this problem? If so, what was the fix or the troubleshooting method? Any hints would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

The response I received from Tascam offered me no solution. Just a blurb about how they charge a minimum $250.00 labor fee for old cassette and reel-to-reel tape machines and they only fix them if they have the parts. Sounds pretty steep for something that is not even worth the shipping fee to sell.


----------

